# TV...music....movies...entertainment...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So I thought I'd start a thread about tv/music/movies all in one 

What's everyone watching? listening too?

My friends were shocked when they found out how much tv I watch.
Maybe one hour a week if that!
I used to watch the news in the mornings, and most likely will again especially when winter really sets in. I tried to get into a few tv shows, but I dunno...I just can't seem to get into anything.
I do DVR 90210 <heh>, and Hawaii five o but I am behind on both shows, so hopefully tomorrow I can watch some of the episodes on dvr!

A friend kept recommending the Vampire Diaries, so I finally watched it, and OMG I am hooked now! Didn't think I'd like the show at all, but it really grew on me. I'm not into the whole blood sucking stuff, but I liked all the rest of the stuff, and well, the eye candy isn't bad!

I love the music from the show. I've gotten some of the songs and have been listening to them over and over again! There is one song that isn't on the show, but somehow came across it on youtube 
Black Lab, the song is 'This Night.'
I LOVE this song, it's sooo....wicked! But the melody.....voice...meaning...wow. Deep.
My son says it's a scary song LOL!!!
BTW, I LOVE a wide variety of music, just depends on my mood.

As for movies I haven't seen anything new in quite a while. I am really out of date with everything, so eventually I need to take some 'me' time and enjoy!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I just have to say.....

Damon is the love of my life!   :drool: :drool:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I will admit I love to watch tv! 
My favorite show is Glee. LOVE the music on there as well. I also love to watch Grey's Anatomy and The Office. I just picked up this season on watching Modern Family, which is just hilarious!!! 
In the summer time I watch True Blood! Another one of my favorites!

As for movies, I just went and saw Harry Potter today! :wahoo: I am tempted to go see it again.

And music.... I am a major country music fan. My favorite band is Lady A. Favorite female vocalist is Miranda Lambert. Favorite male vocalist is Trace Adkins. Those are just my favorites, but I don't think there is anyone I don't like!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

House, Hell's Kitchen.

And I'm currently working my way through the entire Monk series on Netflix. 

Music: Whatever my ipod shuffles too. LOL.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

No Laura I get Damon...

I am a tv-oholic

Glee is great 
Modern Family

drama
Greys Anatomy
Private Practice

Murder/Mystery
Bones
Fringe


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

fun!

TV
I watch quite a bit doing homework on the weekdays;
Office, Outsourced, 30 Rock, House, Scrubs, Burn Notice... I really love dry comedy I guess! 

Music, well.. bluegrass, metal, classic rock and country! pretty wide vareity. 5 Finger Death Punch and Avenged Sevenfold are two really great metal/Rock bands. then Black Sabbath and for country I like Dierks Bently, Jason Aldean. For Bluegrass it's Hobo Jim, who is a local star


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I think we all have a lot in common here!  I LOVE Country music too! Kenny Chesney, Jason Aldean and George Strait are my very favorites, but I also love Lady A, Sugarland, and many others too!

Damon is H.O.T. And I love watching just to see what he will say next, I love his attitude and cockiness LOL

This song males me think of Damon:





I think Caroline has become a very cool character. Looking forward to the new episode on Dec 2nd.

I also watched True Blood, and liked it. Any idea when a 3rd season would start?

Also.... can you believe I have 'never' seen a Harry Potter movie? I KNOW...TERRIBLE! I will though! We actually have like 3-4 of them.

I have yet to see the Secretariat movie! I want to go see it before it leaves theater, just don't have the $$ to take the family to the theater right now, maybe when it hits the cheap seats


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL I hate theatres, they charge you for everything..too expensive. But of coruse I always go with friends and we split the cost and go to the nice ones in Anchorage. They have IMAX now this year!

I've seen the first 3 Harry Potters, But then I totally forgot about it and now there's like 4-5 ? idk bu I probably should catch up with the times here!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay, now this is going to sound really wierd but I don't know any of the shows that you guys are talking about. I have a t.v. but only watch movies, mostly outdated ones, because that is what I have. I live in the bush and the only way to get t.v. is with satelitte and we opted for internet instead of t.v. Which by the way we just got one year ago. I haven't watched regular t.v. in alsmost 30 yrs. I do watch some when I visit my daughter in town. Mostly animal shows, Friends and 3 1/2 Men. I really don't miss it. I do enjoy country music but rarely listen to it either. I don't really have any favorites there. I guess you can say that my entertainment is my animals......my life totally centers around them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TV shows: NCIS, CSI NY, CSI Miami, The Mentalist, White Collar, Burn Notice, The Amazing Race, (basically I watch a lot of CBS and USA with my grandmom  )

Music:Christian - wide variety. Country - LOVE the male singers and some groups. and some alternative/rock - whatever strikes my fancy

Movies - havent been to see many in theaters I am not big on spending that money. I love romantic comedys and good heart warming stories. I too want to see Secretariet but havent been able to find anyone to go with.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

TV shows: Friends, The nanny, What I like about you, Grey's Anatomy, Reba, Pretty much anything on the ANimal Planet and Nat'l Geographic, LOVE Swamp People!!! 

Music: COUNTRY!!!!! I also listen to alternative, rock, metal (if my husband makes me! LOL) and rap for dancing. 

Movies: Just Friends, Overboard, All the Disney movies, and most of the movies on Lifetime.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

peggy said:


> I live in the bush and the only way to get t.v. is with satelitte


Woah! Whe you said that I was like, wait your in Alaska? LOL
I used to live in the bush too and we didn't watch tv, we had movies though (VHS) :wink:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> I also watched True Blood, and liked it. Any idea when a 3rd season would start?
> 
> Also.... can you believe I have 'never' seen a Harry Potter movie? I KNOW...TERRIBLE! I will though! We actually have like 3-4 of them.


Not sure when True Blood starts. Second season was June.... so I am assuming that is when third will start. I totally missed out on a couple episodes of this last season, so am waiting for the DVD to come out!
You should watch Harry Potter! It is soooooo good! I am bigger into movies than books. Though I enjoyed the books, I loved the movies more. 
Plus, I will admit I kinda have a crush on Rupert Grint. lol



AlaskaBoers said:


> I've seen the first 3 Harry Potters, But then I totally forgot about it and now there's like 4-5 ? idk bu I probably should catch up with the times here!


The newest one is part one of the 7th. :wink: They are splitting it into 2 parts as there is so much to include in the last one!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

7th! OMG what rock have I been under?
LOL


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep Katrina, that's what we do, watch vhs movies. I live in north central B.C. and there is still lots of bushland. It is a 4 hour drive to the nearest major center so I make that trip once a month in the summer and never go anywhere for 6 months in the winter. So needless to say we have a lot of vhs movies...lol....


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I dont watch a lot of tv, but when I catch House, I am always glad. I always loved Monk, too. I also ADORE Castle, cuz I am a huge Nathan Fillion fan. LOVED Firefly and Serenity (the movie).

I do like American Idol, and usually get into it, altho I dont think I will this year unless someone who makes awesome country music gets on there. I never watch til they go to Hollywood, cuz I hate that aspect of the show where they make fun of people.

I love country music (old and new), and church songs  Some blugrass, if I am in the mood.

Movies are my fave. The newest Harry Potter ROCKED  I just re-watched all the Lord of the Rings Trilogy. Awesome.  My kids are like me, we watch movies over and over and over AND OVER! LOL

I also love books, and reading. I usually love books better than their movie counterparts


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

As for tv I don't get to watch much but I love WEEDS its on showtime and we don't have that so I have to wait and buy the season when they come out on DVD and I watch Brothers and sisters, sometimes the news but that's about it.

As for movies I love comedys anything dumb that makes me laugh. But I can't tell you the last time I went to a movie theater.

Then for music I listen to alot of hip hop and some rap. at work we listen to a little rock and then at home its country.

Entertainment, well I don't have alot of free time but when I do its chillin at friends houses because they are all starting family's. Or we go out to the bars and clubs on weekends. My one friend is a bar tender so on thursday nights we all get together for a cocktail or 2 just so we can see each other since we are all so busy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the last time I went to a theater was to see the Twilight movie 'Eclipse' with my two oldest kids. We saw The A-Team before that. I have been waiting for both of these to come on dvd, should be soon I'd think, I know Eclipse is coming out in about a week or two.

I want to take the kids to see Tangled. Maybe for my oldest daughters birthday <Dec 1st>, it looks funny 

I also like American Idol. I like watching the auditions, the way I see it, they know what they are getting themselves into if they've watched the show themselves....hehe.... It's fun because you get to see the ones who make it, from start to finish. 
And we'd never get to see Mr Pant's On The Ground LOL!!!! OMG that was the funniest audition! My kids and nephews went around singing that song for months!

I also like the show Army Wives, but wasn't into it so much this past season.... Ii'll watch it when it comes on again though  One of those shows that really grew on me.

Today my song of choice is : Temptation by Moby. I LOVE this song. <I think it was originally written by New Order>.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd revive an old thread!

What's everyone into these days? Music? tv? Movies? Books? 

I've been listening to a variety of stuff, although lately I've gone back to my 'roots' hehe....80s/90s hard rock. I grew up listening to 
Bon Jovi, Poison, Slaughter, Ac/DC, Aerosmith, Motley Crue, Guns n'Roses, Steelheart, Trixter, Ugly Kid Joe, etc. etc. etc. 
My son really likes Ac/Dc  First song I ever fell in love with was Every Rose Has It's Thorn by Poison, if you haven't heard it you gotta!!! 

I don't watch tv. The entire summer I think I've sat down maybe 2 or 3 times to watch a movie on tv, and maybe one or two rerun shows. I watch the news occassionally while making dinner.
I did watch Fast and Furious 5 last night, good movie, although for some reason I never saw the 4th one.
Going to watch Jump the Broom tonight...heh...

I'm re-reading Mark Greaney's 'The Gray Man.' I really enjoyed this book the first time. His main character sure knows how to get himself in trouble, and don't think he ever gets himself out of trouble haha....can't wait for the third book to come out in about a month.
I also found out one of my favorite author's, Matthew Reilly is releasing a new book soon as well, a 5th book in his Scarecrow series. Excited about that. The scarecrow series reminds me of Indiana Jones meets Macguyver meets Tom Clancy I guess?  Anyway, good action reads with likeable characters. 

How about you all, what's your world of entertainment?


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't get to watch much TV...plus we only have two channels so choices are limited...I do like NCIS, CSI, House and Hell's Kitchen.......absolutley HATE reality shows!

Recently we took a rain day to watch movies.....Soul Surfer was a fabulous movie!! 

I do listen to music all the time.......depending on my mood I go from hard core rock to country....but I have to change the station if their playing Taylor Swift...can't stand the whiny no talent stuff she puts out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have satellite, but just seems there is nothing on that interests me when I do sit down to browse the channels  My kids and I do like the Vampire Diaries, so we're looking forward to it next month. I like Hawaii Five O but I have no idea when it's coming back on...
I'm with you I don't like reality shows! When people start talking about them I tune out LOL

I haven't seen Soul Surfer but I have heard of it. 

I love country too, Taylor is okay, but to me all her songs sound the same? LOL 
I love Kenny Chesney, Jason Aldean, Zac Brown to name a few. The only thing I don't like is rap....never have liked it. But I like just about everything else - like you, whatever fits the mood


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

We don't have TV out here in the boonies, which is fine with me.  I'm not a huge movie fan, but I do enjoy watching Pirates of the Carribean (the first one), the LOTR trilogy, The Patriot, and a few Jane Austen movies. Pirates is probably my top choice though; I watch it whenever I'm sick because it keeps me laughing. :laugh: 

I'm a strange bird when it comes to music... I usually just tell people I like "good music". So, whatever tickles my fancy at the moment! I have a lot of soundtracks on my MP3, a good collection of celtic music, some Josh Groban, more soundtracks, and a few with Loreena McKennit.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Same here with TV. Lived without it, never missed it. So I rarely watch it now that there's a TV in this house. I think it does kids more harm than good, too desensitizing. And far too dramatic or depressing for me.

I will say, I have watched maybe three dvds so far this year. Children of Men, Red Dawn, and another that I don't remember....

Music however! Love the 70's & 80's. Stevie Nicks, Whitesnake, Fleetwood Mac, Heart, Blondie, Cat Stevens... I definitely like my music but can never listen to it enough.

And books! Now THERE is entertainment! Otherwise the animals and gardening etc. keep me busy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like Vin Diesel movies, well the ones I've watched. I hadn't seen Babylon A.D. so I decided to watch it tonight. It was an okay movie, I was into it, but then the ending came..and I was like HUH????????????? What????????? It went from being a good movie to a what were they thinking movie! The ending was just bad....real bad. They built it up <action>, then it just dropped off the ledge and left me hanging....LOL
I enjoyed his rolls in Fast & the Furious movies, The Pacifier was okay - my kids like it a lot, and I loved A Man Apart.

I want to see the new movie The Help, I hear it's really good, and loved the previews.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I usually just turn the radio onto country. 

As for shows...kinda random...but somehow I got hooked on watching The Real Housewives. :ROFL: I don't know how...but I started watching them and I just can't get enough...it's so funny. Other than that I just kinda watch whatever's on when I actually sit down and relax. I LOVE westerns...new or old and realities. 

For movies I haven't watched any new ones recently...but since I just had a llama cria born it reminded me that I need to get The Emperor's New Groove on DVD. :ROFL:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

We are big sports fans. Football, Hockey, Baseball, Indycar......Occasionally Law and Order or NCIS, Rarely the Food Channel.

My phone has Audible and Kindle. I like that better than tv. This way I can get work done and be entertained at the same time.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I really don't watch much TV, but I do like American Idol and Dancing With the Stars. I listen to more music than TV. I like R&B/rap music, my favorite singers are Rihanna, Britney Spears, and Jennifer Lopez. My all time favorite songs are Shower to Heal and Rude Boy both by Rihanna. The one thing I don't like is Country.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I watched The Perfect Age of Rock N Roll earlier, it wasn't too bad, I'd like to watch it again as I was making dinner <tamales! YUM!>. The only thing I really did NOT like about it was the language...I think I am going to count how many times they say the 'f' word...OMG it got quite annoying... f this and f that....I've been around the rock n roll types, even if they weren't in a band and still that word didn't roll off their mouth every single sentence! Again, overall for the type of movie it was, I did like it. 
As far as I know it's only available on On Demand/Pay Per View, as it hasn't been released on dvd yet.

I've been watching music videos on youtube. I came across Guns n'Roses performance at Deer Creek in Noblesville, IN from May 1991! 
That was one of the biggest rock n roll tours....GnR and Metallica. I was 12 at the time, and wanted to see them sooooooo BADLY. I begged my dad to let me go with my older brothers, and he told me no, he was worried for my safety I think <LOL>. I remember hearing how awesome it was, and I was sooooo upset. Yet, I think it was July or Aug I got to see Ozzy Osbourne with my brothers...LOL
I don't blame my dad, he was just being responsible...but man oh man I wish I could have seen that one! 
So all these years later, I can at least see the concert on youtube, as they have uploaded great quality videos -every song.
For those who know & like GnR, this was the first time they ever played their song November Rain live.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I am pretty much the same as last year. I still don't watch a ton of TV but I still LOVE WEEDS, Chelsea Lately, NCIS, I have seen the Real Housewives at my friends house she watches them all the time, Jersey Shore its really one I like as far as content but it is funny to watch them make fools of themselves. 
Music- Still Hip hop and lite Rap, Country, Stuff from the 80"s and 90's which I grew up on but is now called the oldies, I have to listen to a little rock here and there since my friend was a rock lead singer for the band Ra but they don't record much anymore now he produces some bands so I listen to what he puts out.
Movies- Anything that makes me laugh. I like the stupid comedy's.
Books- I don't know how to read......LOL just kidding but I don't really read anything I don't like to sit still and read something that long.
Even though I don't watch alot of TV i don't know what I would do with out one. I have no idea how you all do it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OH! I really like the 3 Stooges! I forgot about them! LOVE THE STOOGIES!!!!! lol :slapfloor:


----------

